# # of services



## pwood (Jun 6, 2013)

i have an existing s.f.d. on a small city lot with a detached garage. New owner wants to run a new service to the garage from another power pole located in the back of the property. Acceptable?


----------



## Dennis (Jun 6, 2013)

If it is a detached garage then it is not an issue unless there is some zoning issue.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't see a problem as long as they're separate buildings.  However, he will pay more for electricity each month, because each meter will have a service (availability) charge plus the KW usage.


----------



## gfretwell (Jun 6, 2013)

The NEC is silent on this if there is no power there now. Every building can have it's own service.

The PoCo may have another opinion.


----------



## gfretwell (Jun 6, 2013)

If I was a zoning official I would watch this place. It sounds like he is going to build an apartment there and rent it out or use it for some commercial purpose.


----------



## cboboggs (Jun 6, 2013)

As long as everything is good with zoning and the poco, i don't see a problem.

gfretwell, how can you determine that just from the above posting?


----------



## rshuey (Jun 6, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> If I was a zoning official I would watch this place. It sounds like he is going to build an apartment there and rent it out or use it for some commercial purpose.


Or, he has a small workshop building AR's and 1911's and re-loading shells like i do.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think it is going to be a strip club.  I would inquire about ADA parking.

Actually, we see this all the time with services to detached garages as many people want power there and don't want to trench across their driveway to run a feeder.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 6, 2013)

No issue as I see it!


----------



## steveray (Jun 6, 2013)

rshuey said:
			
		

> Or, he has a small workshop building AR's and 1911's and re-loading shells like i do.


I am soooooooooo jealous......


----------



## pwood (Jun 6, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I think it is going to be a strip club. I would inquire about ADA parking.Actually, we see this all the time with services to detached garages as many people want power there and don't want to trench across their driveway to run a feeder.


  We have a winner!


----------



## gfretwell (Jun 7, 2013)

cboboggs said:
			
		

> As long as everything is good with zoning and the poco, i don't see a problem.gfretwell, how can you determine that just from the above posting?


I guess I am just not sure why a person would want separate metering at a significant cost unless they were doing something commercial or rental.


----------



## demsley (Jun 10, 2013)

In my opinion why guy wants to use another meter for electricity. You have any issue with him regarding electricity. Another meter will charge him more like service charges and KW.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 10, 2013)

Some people want another meter so they can easily deduct it as a business expense or possible because bringing power from the house is not feasible because of the landscaping.  It will be commercial rates in all likelihood.


----------



## gfretwell (Jun 10, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Some people want another meter so they can easily deduct it as a business expense or possible because bringing power from the house is not feasible because of the landscaping.  It will be commercial rates in all likelihood.


There are plenty of places where running a business operation in residential zoning is a violation, hence my comment.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the "owner" of this property should be flogged forty lashes and hung in the public square _just in case _he is thinking of running an otherwise undetectable illegal business in the shop located in "his" backyard.

Oh! And do not forget to hang a sign around his neck proclaiming his stupidity for deciding to spend his money in a way he saw fit.

Another option would be to allow the owner to make his own choice concerning the free enjoyment of his property, then, if and when a code enforcement issue arises, deal with it straight on.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe he could get a Scarlet Letter "S" sewn on to his clothing as well.

"S" for scofflaw, or in this case, "P.S." ("potential scofflaw").    :devil

.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jun 11, 2013)

Better yet, turn him into a newt, or put him in front of the Knights who say "Nee"


----------



## electriclese (Jun 11, 2013)

demsley said:
			
		

> In my opinion why guy wants to use another meter for electricity. You have any issue with him regarding electricity. Another meter will charge him more like service charges and KW.


Out here in Colorado,  I see this a lot, usually it's someone setting up a mmj grow.  Seen everything from people stealng power to absolutely ignorant stuff like putting many circuits in home on double pole breakers to get 240v at receptacles in order to power HID ballasts.  One landlord had a new tenant move in, plugged in toaster but counter receptacle was at 240v.  Toaster was toast, receptacle arc burned on face.

I would watch that place and get the tip money if it turns out to be a grow op.


----------



## mjf (Jun 14, 2013)

One time I brought a seperate service to a newly built detached 2 bay garage.

The existing service was on the far side of the house. Between the nonexistence of even a crawlspace, the bedrock outcroppings, the existing man made landscaping, the age old trees, and the driveway, trenching from that side of the house to the garage was not at all feasible.


----------

